# brands hatch from a different perspective



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

took this at an event from brands hatch this year and just found it again. thought it was pretty cool










all comments welcome


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

brilliant.


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

realy?


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

yeah I like it, to me its like half a story, what is he watching ? why is he staring so intently at what appears to be an empty track ? why is there no one else at what is a pretty popular viewing area ? Hes obviously got a determination to see _something_ that must be worth waiting for. I think B+W for this sort thing helps with atomsphere too.

I've got this image of a young lad who has ridden his pushbike miles to go and see his hero race - he doesnt care theres hardly anyone else there or if he has to sit and wait for hours, it'll all be worth it when that car comes hurtling around..

maybe I think too much


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

that does create a good story line to the image. i hadnt thought of it in quite as much detail. but i had similar thoughts about what he looks so interested in seeing


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

It does look good. Might be a silly question but how did you do the border? Photoshop?


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

yeah in photoshop i used the marque tool i think it was top left hand tool and selected the whole picture. then right click the image and select stroke and then you can adjust how many pixels you want 

hope that helps.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

gotamintvtr said:


> yeah in photoshop i used the marque tool i think it was top left hand tool and selected the whole picture. then right click the image and select stroke and then you can adjust how many pixels you want
> 
> hope that helps.


Cheers buddy. I'll have a go tomorrow


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Yep I love it too, my vision is of the lad dragging the wheelie bin there because he doesn't want to sit on the grass and gives a better view. The first thing that got my attention was the change in height on the track, all these tracks look pretty flat on telly but you have captured the slope very well. Just an all round cracking photo to me:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

pooma said:


> Yep I love it too, my vision is of the lad dragging the wheelie bin there because he doesn't want to sit on the grass and gives a better view. The first thing that got my attention was the change in height on the track, all these tracks look pretty flat on telly but you have captured the slope very well. Just an all round cracking photo to me:thumb:


Agreed it is a fantastic pic and yes the change in gradient is very obvious but it still doesnt give a true picture of just how damn steep paddock hill bend is! When riding it it's like falling off the side of a cliff the first time you go round it!:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

lol thats another way of looking at it pooma. 

chunky i agree its very hard to get the look of how steep paddock is. i might well have a pic i might look for one a little later when i get up


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

i think this really is a case of a photo paints a thousand words, there are so many variations of storys that can be accompanied with this photo, the photo has a very good moody effect to it and this is complemented very well by the use of B/W photography, was this shot with film or digital? 

Thanks


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

digital slr


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

That's a pretty stunning photo. 

The black and white definitely adds to the atmosphere of the shot.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

chunkytfg said:


> Agreed it is a fantastic pic and yes the change in gradient is very obvious but it still doesnt give a true picture of just how damn steep paddock hill bend is! When riding it it's like falling off the side of a cliff the first time you go round it!:doublesho:doublesho


That is the bend where Steve Hislop (RIP) broke his neck???


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> That is the bend where Steve Hislop (RIP) broke his neck???


Yep, the bike hit him twice when he crashed. 
He discharged himself from Hospital the next day, then found out a week later that he'd broke his neck :doublesho

I think it was the 2000 season.


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

sorry to dredge this up but after all the feedback you guys give its been entered into the competition on here


so thanks


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Great pic.

Could do with a straighten though so the fence posts and grandstand are vertical.

But like has been said, it's a thought provoking image.


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

what fence post's do you mean the closest ones? if i straighten those then the grandstand will be more at an angle. thats pretty close to how it looked i actualy tried to get the background as level as possible when i took the photo while sitting on an slanted bank


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I think it's the angles playing with my brain matey.

If you straighten the horizontal on the GS then the fence posts, like you say, will be further over.

I don't think that there is a 'vertical' that will reference. So, in that event, what you have is great.

Sorry, i just saw the GS not level and commented without looking at how it would affct your picture.


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

no worries mate all advice is welcome. i was also sitting lower than the grandstand wich will make it look at a different perspective.

cheers 

jamie


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

chunkytfg said:


> Agreed it is a fantastic pic and yes the change in gradient is very obvious but it still doesnt give a true picture of just how damn steep paddock hill bend is! When riding it it's like falling off the side of a cliff the first time you go round it!:doublesho:doublesho


Yep its actually more scary in a car...I have done it a number of times on 2 at 4 wheels!


----------

